# Sarms vs Legal Steroids vs Ilegal Steroids vs Modern Prohormones vs Peptides



## Stronger_One_Day (May 26, 2018)

Legal vs illegal steroids- As far as I'm aware it seems both are as effective as eachother (though I could be wrong) but legal steroids are seemingly derived from natural sources to produce similar effects whilst the illegal ones are pharmaceutical grade and typically come with higher risk factors.

Sarms seem to be a fairly affordable option with negligible side effects, as do modern prohormones. But then you've got peptides too. I'm definitely wanting to take some of these to couple alongside my pt sessions and crossfit classes and my diet is fairly good. My ultimate aim would be to have a slightly toned down physique of the rock (and I don't mind if it takes a few years, but I wanna see myself slowly progressing without huge delays and impassable limitations).

Can I assume that if I take any of the above that the results are permanent (even if you eventually stop taking them) providing you continue to workout?

Am I missing any other possible PED options here as well?


----------



## geo123 (Jun 26, 2018)

Find a good source and get yourself some good Test E, run a good cycle, come off recover then get back on again ... after a year and a half research this is what I found to be best .. this is what half of the guys do, and this is what I will be doing, other things are either not worth it or too harmful or just a loss of time and money, if you're going to pay 50$ for a bottle of sarms that will last you a month why not do this for a vial of test instead? get yourself 2 vials clomid and nolva .. a good 14 weeks cycle at 350mg/week is nothing to sneeze at .. anyways it's up to you brother ..


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LEGAL is no were near ILLEGAL "LEGAL" Gear mate, Not even close ffs.

SARMS i have no clue


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Not entirely sure where you are going with the legal/illegal thing. Steroids are not illegal per se, but supplying them is a different matter.

From what I can see sarms and prohormones that can be supplied legally will give you a small amount of the benefits you'd get from steroids, yet most (possibly all) of the sides.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Stronger_One_Day said:


> Can I assume that if I take any of the above that the results are permanent (even if you eventually stop taking them) providing you continue to workout?


 No they are not permanent. Once you come off you will slowly lose what you gained.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Stronger_One_Day said:


> Legal vs illegal steroids- As far as *I'm aware it seems both are as effective as eachother (though I could be wrong) but legal steroids are seemingly derived from natural sources to produce similar effects whilst the illegal ones are pharmaceutical grade and typically come with higher risk factors.*
> 
> Sarms seem to be a fairly affordable option with negligible side effects, as do modern prohormones. But then you've got peptides too. *I'm definitely wanting to take some of these to couple alongside my pt sessions and crossfit classes* and my diet is fairly good. My ultimate aim would be to have a slightly toned down physique of the rock (and I don't mind if it takes a few years, but I wanna see myself slowly progressing without huge delays and impassable limitations).
> 
> ...


 You need to stick to your crossfit and forget about any PEDs as you clearly have absolutely no fvcking idea what you are on about.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> You need to stick to your crossfit and forget about any PEDs as you clearly have absolutely no fvcking idea what you are on about.


 Second this.

Get ye self to Holland and Barrett OP


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

i think prohormones are worse than most steroids as most of them are made to create more desireable affects. They are not natural they are derived from actual steroids which creates a new substance but very much the same. Superdrol was made from masteron to try create a brid between masteron and anabol (as far as i'm aware) and equipoise is dianabol etc. They are all steroids just that a new subtance. It isn't technically classed as illegal because once they change the structure of the compound it then gets a new name which then needs to be put onto the list or whatever.


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Wtf even is this. f**k me where do you get your info?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------

